# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Μίνι κρουαζιέρα με το Πρέβελης

## vinman

> σημερα το απογευμα κατα τις 6 μου υπενθιμισαν τηλεφωνικως απο την εταιρια, οτι το πλοιο θα εχει καθυστερηση (αντι για 6.25, αναχωρηση στις 8.50). θεωρω οτι η εταιρια προσεχει τους πελατες της, μετα απο αυτη την κινηση που εγινε σ' εμενα ( αλλα και σε ολους τους υπολοιπους επιβατες).


...μόνο που το 08.50 έγινε 11.20... :Very Happy: 
Τρίτη ξημερώματα στις 05.15 φτάνω στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου,παρκάρω το αυτοκίνητο σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο parking για παραμονές μέχρι 36 ώρες (κόστος 3 ευρώ),και περιμένω το Πρέβελης για την ''μίνι κρουαζιέρα''όπως την είχα ονομάσει προς Σητεία,Κάσο,Κάρπαθο,Ρόδο,Κάρπαθο,Κάσο,Σητεία,Ηράκλ  ειο!!!
Το πλοίο μπήκε στο λιμάνι ερχόμενο απο Πειραιά,Μήλο,Σαντορίνη στις 05.30 και έδεσε στις 05.40.Αμέσως άρχισε η αποβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων που δεν ήταν και λίγοι....
Λίγοι δεν ήμασταν βέβαια και αυτοί που περιμέναμε να επιβιβαστούμε στο πλοίο....
Η ώρα αναχώρησης ήταν 05.50,όμως λογω μεγάλου όγκου οχημάτων φύγαμε στις 06.45.
Ο καιρός υπέροχος μόνο για μένα και την γυναίκα μου... :Very Happy: .Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος ξερνούσε στα καταστρώματα και στις τουαλέτες μιας και το πλοίο είχε να αντιμετωπίσει ένα γεμάτο 8άρι μέχρι και την Κάσο και απο Κάσο μέχρι Κάρπαθο πολλές φορές και 9....
Χαρακτηριστική εικόνα ήταν στο εστιατοριο που υπήρχαν μόνο εγώ,η γυναίκα μου και ο σερβιτόρος σε ένα πλοίο που άγγιζε πρωτόκολο....
Απο Κάρπαθο μέχρι και Ρόδο ο καιρός ήταν καλός και έτσι είδαμε κι άλλον κόσμο να κυκλοφορεί εντός του πλοίου αλλά και στα καταστρώματα!!!
Απο την Ρόδο έδινε αναχώρηση 19.30,μα εμείς δέσαμε στις 20.45 και αναχωρήσαμε για την επιστροφή στις 21.40!!
Έτσι μοιραία η άφιξη μας στο Ηράκλειο ήταν σήμερα στις 10.45 και όχι στις 08.30 που ήταν αρχικά προγραμματισμένο.
Το πλοίο μου άρεσε αρκετά.Είχε πολύ φιλικό πλήρωμα,ανθρώπινο και χωρίς να είναι ''δήθεν''....
Οι εσωτερικοί χώροι είναι όλοι περιποιημένοι και οι άνθρωποι του πλοίου έκαναν τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να το κρατούν καθαρό σε ένα ομολογουμένως αρκετά δύσκολο δρομολογιο....
Φωτογραφίες απο το ταξίδι υπάρχουν πολλές και απο εβδομάδα που θα επιστρέψω στην βάση μου θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν!!
Πάντως ήταν ένα 30ώρο περιπετειώδες και άκρως καραβολατρικό.Απολαυστικό απο την αρχή εως και το τέλος!!!!

----------


## vinman

Χρονικό με το Πρέβελης σε μία γραμμή όνειρο!!

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες και ιδιαίτερα στους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Roi Baudoin,Rocinante,captain nionios,sylver23,Thanasis89,Notis,TSS APOLLON,Nikos maroulis!
Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με τον ήλιο να έχει αρχίσει να σηκώνεται ψηλά!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52653

Ακολουθώντας τις ακτές της ΚρήτηςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 52654

Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι της Κάσου με τον καιρό να δείχνει τι μας περιμένει...!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52655

Η θάλασσα αγριεμένη...και ενώ είμαστε πολύ κοντά στην Κάσο...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52656

Φεύγοντας απο το λιμάνι στην Κάρπαθο...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52657


....συνεχίζεται....!!!

----------


## vinman

....συνέχεια...
Βλέποντας το νησί της Ρόδου και ενώ ο ήλιος αρχίζει να μας αποχαιρετά...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52658

Νύχτα πια,και το πλοίο ρίχνει καταπέλτες για την άφιξη του στην Ρόδο..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52659

Παρέα με το Πρωτεύς...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52660

Η αναχώρηση απο Ρόδο γίνεται σιγά σιγά....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52661

...και η επιστροφή έχει πλέον αρχίσει...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52662



...συνεχίζεται...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε vinman πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.Να σαι καλά που μας ταξιδεύεις και με τη περιγραφή του ταξιδιού αλλά και με τις φωτογραφίες σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Notis

Να είσαι καλά φίλε vinman!
Πραγματικά θεωρώ ότι είναι είναι απο τα καλύτερα ταξίδια που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος καραβολάτρης στον ελληνικό θαλάσσιο χώρο.
Και μάλιστα με ένα πλοίο που ενδείκνυται για αυτές τις διαδρομές, απο θέμα άνεσης. Πραγματικά η διαδρομή Πειραιάς-Ρόδος συνδυάζει πέρασμα απο τα πιό ονομαστά ελληνικά νησιά ( Σαντορίνη, Κρήτη, Ρόδος ) .
Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ελάχιστο σχετικά κόστος σαν μίνι-κρουαζιέρα.
Ειλικρινά επιζητώ έντονα εκ νέου να το ταξιδέψω...

----------


## vinman

...συνέχεια...
Χρυσαφένιο πρωινό λίγο μετά την Ελούντα...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52700

...βλέποντας τις ακτές στις Γούρνες...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52702

....φάνηκε στο βάθος η ''μύτη''του αεροδρομίου....το ταξίδι φτάνει στο τέλος του...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52703

...ο κόκκινος φάρος του λιμανιού σημαίνει το τέλος ενός όμορφου ταξιδιού...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52704

Έπειτα απο 30 ώρες παραμονής στο πλοίο πατάμε το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και παραδίδουμε τη σκυτάλη σε νέους ταξιδιώτες με προορισμό την Σαντορίνη,την Μήλο και τον Πειραιά...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52705


...συνεχίζεται....

----------


## vinman

...συνέχεια....

Παρά το πολύ κουραστικό δρομολόγιο,το πλήρωμα ήταν συνεχώς σε εγρήγορση και το πλοίο πραγματικά πολύ καθαρό...
Αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που καταφέρνουν και κρατούν το καράβι σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση...
Παρακάτω θα δούμε φωτογραφίες απο εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους του Πρέβελης!
Δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα στο 5ο deck...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52706

Το πρύμνιο κατάστρωμα....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52708

Ένα απο τα σαλόνια του πλοίου...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52709

Ο χώρος της ρεσεψιόν..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52710

Διάδρομος καμπινών...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52711


...συνεχίζεται...

----------


## vinman

...συνέχεια...

Δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα στο deck 7...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52712

Ενα απο τα κλιμακοστάσια...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52713

Ο χώρος που υπάρχει το κατάστημα...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52714

Και δύο φωτογραφίες απο την αναχώρηση του πλοίου στις 12 Αυγούστου,αφιερωμένες στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία....σε όλους εσάς που είστε πηγή έμπνευσης για τέτοια όμορφα ταξίδια...!!Να είστε όλοι καλά...!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52715

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52716



Τέλος!

----------


## diagoras

Vinman εισαι τρομερος.Τελειο αφιερωμα και τρομερες φωτογραφιες.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Να'σαι καλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε vinman πολυ καλο!!!

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο vinman! Το ρεπορταζ σου ειναι μοναδικο! Χίλια Μπράβο! :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε για την ξενάγηση vinman!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για το ταξίδι και την βόλτα στο πλοίο.Πανέμορφα, συγχαρητήρια και επειδή κουβαλάτε μια τρέλα και σ άλλα με το καλό...

----------


## vinman

> vinman, συνεχιζω εγω το ταξιδι την ιδια μερα με εσενα.. απο ηρακλειο με προορισμο την σαντορινη! οι φωτο για 'σενα! (συντομα θα ανεβασω κ ενα βιντεακι στην gallery του φορουμ απο την αναχωριση του πλοιου απο το ηρακλειο).
> 
> *η πλωρη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52783


Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Xidianakis για την αφιέρωση αλλά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους φίλους για τα καλά σας λόγια θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο το ταξίδι που το ονόμασα ''μίνι κρουζιέρα''..!!
Την αφορμή μου την έδωσε ο φίλος Xidianakis ο οποίος ανέβασε μία καθαρότατη φωτογραφία της πλώρης του πλοίου...
Εγώ θα ανεβάσω δύο παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες απο το πλώριο σαλόνι που δεν διεκδικεί όσκαρ ποιότητας μιας και το τζάμι είναι γεμάτο απο νερά και αλάτι αλλά αντικατοπτρίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν ανάμεσα απο Κάσο και Κάρπαθο....
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες...!!!
Με τον ορίζοντα σε ευθεία γραμμή μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε την μεγάλη κλίση της πλώρης προς τα δεξιά αλλά και τον μεγάλο κυματισμό που υπήρχε εκείνη την ώρα....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52823

Η πλώρη επανέρχεται σιγά σιγά αλλά το επόμενο μεγάλο κύμα καραδοκεί...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52824

----------


## konigi

Aχ και να'μουν και γω μεσα.....
Απιθανες

----------


## leonidas

Τα θερμα μου συγχαριτηρια στον Μανο για το φωτορεπορταζ απο την πανεμορφη αυτη κρουαζιερα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καταπληκτική δουλειά Μανώλη!!Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι σου δομημένες με τέτοιο τρόπο που νιώθαμε ότι ήμασταν μαζί σου σε αυτή τη μίνι κρουαζιέρα!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ταξίδι και την βόλτα στο πλοίο!!!*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Xidianakis για την αφιέρωση αλλά και όλους τους υπόλοιπους φίλους για τα καλά σας λόγια θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο το ταξίδι που το ονόμασα ''μίνι κρουζιέρα''..!!
> Την αφορμή μου την έδωσε ο φίλος Xidianakis ο οποίος ανέβασε μία καθαρότατη φωτογραφία της πλώρης του πλοίου...
> Εγώ θα ανεβάσω δύο παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες απο το πλώριο σαλόνι που δεν διεκδικεί όσκαρ ποιότητας μιας και το τζάμι είναι γεμάτο απο νερά και αλάτι αλλά αντικατοπτρίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν ανάμεσα απο Κάσο και Κάρπαθο....
> Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες...!!!
> Με τον ορίζοντα σε ευθεία γραμμή μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε την μεγάλη κλίση της πλώρης προς τα δεξιά αλλά και τον μεγάλο κυματισμό που υπήρχε εκείνη την ώρα....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52823
> 
> Η πλώρη επανέρχεται σιγά σιγά αλλά το επόμενο μεγάλο κύμα καραδοκεί...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52824



Πω πω αυτα ειναι!!!!!Τελειες!!!!!

----------


## Notis

Μας κόβουν την ανάσα φίλε μου οι 2 τελευταίες...

Μιά άσχετη ερώτηση, έχουμε κάποιον... ανταποκριτή στην Κάσο;

----------


## MILTIADIS

απαιχτοι και ο vinman και ο xidianakis,μπραβο σας!! :Smile: το βαπορι εχει αποκτησει πολλους φαν απ οτι βλεπω τις τελευταιες μερες!και οχι αδικα βεβαια,ειναι πολυ ωραιο.αλλα αυτες οι καρναβαλιστικες γιρλαντες στο πλαι...ας τις σβησουν επιτελους!!!!!

----------


## nautical96

φοβερές φωτογραφίες!!!!! μπραβο σου!

----------


## andria salamis

Όμορφο το ταξίδι με το Πρέβελης.Φωτο στον Αθηνιό.
P1190321.JPGP1190322.JPG

----------

